# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [djam21] Rejoint l'quipe de modration

## Anomaly

djam21 vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur le forum Business Objects.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

